# APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! *Updated! Vid Inside!*



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG!*

I wanted to start a thread to discuss DSG and our Stage 3 package. I've had the pleasure to personally experience our Audi A3 DSG with Stage 3 installed and calibrated.
I've driven it against a manual 06 GTI and 07 A3 and they are dead even. We have some pretty good drivers in the other cars and their shifting was pretty good but true to DSG form, I would pull ever so slightly at shifts but not quite enough to call it a win.
Shifting is nice and smooth and the DSG tcu has actually adjusted itself nicely to the new power. We have of course incorporated DSG shifting changes in the ecu and so far everything is great!
We have experienced no slipping or tranny damage as of yet and we are feeling quite confident in its long term operation at this point. The jury is still out of course so stay APR Tuned.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81ciFyfBaxs
2007 A3 DSG APR Stage 3 and Sport Exhaust, Stock Conti's on Stock 5 spoke wheels, sport springs.
Closed course of course!
The vid was much better before I loaded it to youtube. My editing skills are pretty weak so cut me some slack please!








_Modified by [email protected] at 12:18 PM 4-23-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:46 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm excited!
Throw some rods in it and try to grenade the DSG with the 100 octane program. 


_Modified by Arin at 12:20 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm excited!

I bet you are!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm excited!
Throw some rods in it and try to grenade the DSG with the 100 octane program. 

_Modified by Arin at 12:20 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Throw some rods in it and try to grenade the DSG with the 100 octane program. 

_Modified by Arin at 12:20 PM 4-23-2008_

What?!? Before you get the chance to?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

do it Arin. now is the time, Quaife just came out with LSD for you right in time


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*

I have a few questions for APR. I am making an assumption that APR has dynoed both the manual and DSG equipped cars. Is there a significant drive-train loss difference between the two gearbox's? Also, is the DSG equipped car tuned differently to accommodate for the extra power? My final question might be a bit crazy; however, have you tried out launch control with the DSG and the Stage III?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Spool'n Turbo)*

call me crazy but since the DSG sorta works like a manual trans and has no torque converter i don't think it will show as much drive line loss as a standard auto trans...and elsaweb has no instructions on how to change the diff so i hope the diff companies have some instructions so not everyone just "wings" it


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_do it Arin. now is the time, Quaife just came out with LSD for you right in time









I'm confused by this... didnt they have one out for quite some time now?


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
DSG


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
DSG

Read that... but... interestingly enough on *2*-*19*-2007 Crew*219* posted this link to a quaife lsd:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3085451
I must be missing something here. What changed?


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

Okay. Well I believe prodigymb is just suggesting you buy it and install the APR Stage III. Probably missed that thread you posted just like I did.







Besides that thread was just discussing the release of the product. At the bottom of the article they state "COMING SOON. Advanced orders can be placed via the Quaife Web Shop".
So, is the K04 just not enough power? 


_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 9:43 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_So, is the K04 just not enough power? 

Enough power? I think so. I'd be very happy keeping just the K04. For a daily driven car, its very nice. Just enough power. Comes on quickly. Doesn't really drop off like the k03. It was definitely enough, and I'm pretty happy with it BUT, APR sprinkled stage 3 crack on me when I was shooting photos for them and now I want it. It's just like my friends Cobra. It was fast as ****, and fast enough when he got it. Then he modded it, and it got faster and faster and faster. When can you really say you have enough if you always want more?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool?n Turbo* »_Okay. Well I believe prodigymb is just suggesting you buy it and install the APR Stage III. Probably missed that thread you posted just like I did.







Besides that thread was just discussing the release of the product. At the bottom of the article they state "COMING SOON. Advanced orders can be placed via the Quaife Web Shop". So, is the K04 just not enough power? _Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 9:39 PM 4-23-2008_
"To much power is almost enough"


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*

Do you think the DSG will hold up better with a stage III than a k04 setup possibly because there is less of a torque spike?


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (loudgli)*

WHAT ABOUT THE LACK LAUNCH CONTROL ON THE A3.





















DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE A FIX


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

very nice guys!!! im sure the DSG + stage III is sick


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

will the car be taken to the track?
i would like to see how it compares...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_I have a few questions for APR. I am making an assumption that APR has dynoed both the manual and DSG equipped cars. Is there a significant drive-train loss difference between the two gearbox's? Also, is the DSG equipped car tuned differently to accommodate for the extra power? My final question might be a bit crazy; however, have you tried out launch control with the DSG and the Stage III?









There is no appreciable difference in drivetrain loss that we have been able to discover. They dyno close enough to call it the same.
Tuned differently? The ecu is calibrated to accomodate the DSG but there is no difference in actual power related calibration.
Nope, haven't tried launch control.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_Do you think the DSG will hold up better with a stage III than a k04 setup possibly because there is less of a torque spike?

Instantaneous torque delivery would be a little less dramatic on the Stage 3 yes, but the DSG is doing very well in both circumstances.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everydayparadise* »_WHAT ABOUT THE LACK LAUNCH CONTROL ON THE A3.





















DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE A FIX

No, I am sorry. However, with a Stage 3 the 3k rpm launch would seem to be just a tad low.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_will the car be taken to the track?
i would like to see how it compares...

I will work on that!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, I am sorry. However, with a Stage 3 the 3k rpm launch would seem to be just a tad low.
 so bump it up to 4. i actually don't thin i ever launch higher than 3k, but then again i stick to rolls


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, I am sorry. However, with a Stage 3 the 3k rpm launch would seem to be just a tad low.

Is there any way to write the TCM to increase the rev limiter on LC? Or would that be stressing the clutch packs out way too much?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Is there any way to write the TCM to increase the rev limiter on LC?

Yes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

you guys suck, i want launch control on my 6spd...set right around 4200 rpm please


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you guys suck, i want launch control on my 6spd...set right around 4200 rpm please









I'm sure you could program that somehow. 
Figure out if the car stores bits to indicate you are at a stand still w/ the clutch pressed in. If that condition exists, limit revs to 4200 when fully pressed.


----------



## rolopuentebigotudo (Mar 7, 2008)

when we will se the vids of that dsg stage 3 ?? hope soon !!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I'm sure you could program that somehow. Figure out if the car stores bits to indicate you are at a stand still w/ the clutch pressed in. If that condition exists, limit revs to 4200 when fully pressed.
 the new civic si has launch control at 5k stock. 0mph rev limiter. apr shoul definetly look into that for the stg3 software !


----------



## U.G.MKV (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Arin) (prodigymb)*

the 09 cobalt is getting lc too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin) (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ the new civic si has launch control at 5k stock. 0mph rev limiter. apr shoul definetly look into that for the stg3 software !

5k is to high, i launch my car at 4200 with good results but of course thats not building any boost, me and jr both cut some nice 1.8 sixty foots both launching at 4200


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
5k is to high, i launch my car at 4200 with good results but of course thats not building any boost, me and jr both cut some nice 1.8 sixty foots both launching at 4200

ahem are you comparing launching ur car to launching a civic si


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin) (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
ahem are you comparing launching ur car to launching a civic si
















no sorry i shouldn't do that cuz my car makes it off the line with out snapping a half shaft


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no sorry i shouldn't do that cuz my car makes it off the line with out snapping a half shaft









lets trouble shoot...
1. does vtec engage?
2. you are not launching high enough


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Arin) (prodigymb)*

I just wish that the US model of th A3 had Launch control. does any one have a fix for that. APR please help!!!


----------



## codezGTI (Apr 3, 2007)

this sounds good, when can we see some dynos and breakdown of the setup


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (codezGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codezGTI* »_this sounds good, when can we see some dynos and breakdown of the setup

It's exactly the same as the 6mt.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (codezGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codezGTI* »_this sounds good, when can we see some dynos and breakdown of the setup

There were absolutely no hardware differences whatsoever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There were absolutely no hardware differences whatsoever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











Does that intercooler come with the kit? Sounds like a deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_
Does that intercooler come with the kit? Sounds like a deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why yes! It does.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

that must be 1 fast audi... in which gear does the power stick to the ground?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*

With stock tires and no lsd, 2nd gear has a difficult time and 1st gear is obviously a handful. If your in manual mode 2nd gear usually cooperates but if your in D or S and the car downshifts to second during WOT, lots of rubber is wasted


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

are u guys going to put a LSD on the dsg?
it is rather pricey... 4 now tho


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

LSD is £675.00, which according to XE.com is $1,338.44
God i love our economy. 1 GBP = 1.98288 USD....
oh wait theres hope.. i could move to Afghanistan 1 USD = 48.1400 AFN
or 
Iraq 1 USD = 8,963.00 IRR
Our country is going bankrupt healping third world countries full of old world thinking people who believe that the 20th century advances are evil and that were are infidels and should die. Meanwhile, the crime in our streets is growing and the poverty level of our country is getting bigger. All Americans care about is the rising gas prices and if Britney will get her kids back and who the next American Idol star will be...

ok, dont ranting...
So any info on TCU updates? I hear HPA Motorsports has one in the works along with $7000 transmission clutch packs. ($3500 each, two clutches in the DSG)


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_So any info on TCU updates? I hear HPA Motorsports has one in the works along with $7000 transmission clutch packs. ($3500 each, two clutches in the DSG)


The 'clutch-packs' are a single device. There is only one in the DSG.
HPA sells the clutch-pack for $3600.
HPA sells their TCU modifications for $3600
The clutch pack's are so expensive because they go though several high end german companies before being shipped to the US. The TCU is also very expensive because they can be. Since they are the only ones with it, and since their kits are so expensive, they can drive the price way up. 
In my honest opinion some of the modifications should be included in the tuning package. Maybe extra features could be a bit more.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_With stock tires and no lsd, 2nd gear has a difficult time and 1st gear is obviously a handful. If your in manual mode 2nd gear usually cooperates but if your in D or S and the car downshifts to second during WOT, lots of rubber is wasted









my car actually gets much better traction in 1st than 2nd








personally i find it easier to launch with stg3 than with stg2+hpfp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_With stock tires and no lsd, 2nd gear has a difficult time and 1st gear is obviously a handful. If your in manual mode 2nd gear usually cooperates but if your in D or S and the car downshifts to second during WOT, lots of rubber is wasted









When you guys personally take the DSG out for testing, logging, ****ting, or even just driving for fun are you paying spending much time in D/S or do you mainly go with full manual? I personally think D/S is next to worthless if anyone ever plans to play around with power or drive the car in a spirited manor. Ifs fun to see people drive my car in D, give it some gas, down shift and spin like crazy and get whipped back but I rarely ever do that. I'd say I spend only 0.5% of my time in D/S. The only time I ever actually use it is if I am freaking out over map quest directions, eating (sometimes I have to), answering the phone (sometimes you have to!), or driving a very very very long distance in with the cruise control.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

The 'clutch-packs' are a single device. There is only one in the DSG.
HPA sells the clutch-pack for $3600.
HPA sells their TCU modifications for $3600
The clutch pack's are so expensive because they go though several high end german companies before being shipped to the US. The TCU is also very expensive because they can be. Since they are the only ones with it, and since their kits are so expensive, they can drive the price way up. 
In my honest opinion some of the modifications should be included in the tuning package. Maybe extra features could be a bit more.

I stand corrected







Well hopefully someone else will come out with programing and clutches to make prices better. I am sure HPA is top of the line quality, but that price tag is extreme... I am sure its due to the value of the dollar again


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_I am sure its due to the value of the dollar again









Not really... It's been like this forever.
Here is how price was broken down to me.
Part comes from Borg in Germany. Germans loooooove to take 300% profit especially if it's an aftermarket low production item from the original manufacturer. From there, it's sourced by HGP in germany. Lots of price increase again. After that, its shipped to the US to HPA. So you end up with a part that could cost $700 and it suddenly winds up costing $3600. Now for the TCU... well, why not? They probably feel the market for the upgrade is so small the only people buying it would be spending only a small percentage of the total project cost to get the tune.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Not really... It's been like this forever.
Here is how price was broken down to me.
Part comes from Borg in Germany. Germans loooooove to take 300% profit especially if it's an aftermarket low production item from the original manufacturer. From there, it's sourced by HGP in germany. Lots of price increase again. After that, its shipped to the US to HPA. So you end up with a part that could cost $700 and it suddenly winds up costing $3600. Now for the TCU... well, why not? They probably feel the market for the upgrade is so small the only people buying it would be spending only a small percentage of the total project cost to get the tune.


hmm, makes sence.. I wish they would make it affordable like an ECU tune. There are alot of DSGs running around.. do they really think high LC, quicker shifts are worth $3600?
I dunno I hope their are competitors willing to work on DSG upgrades. I give props to HPA though, they are the first and have probably put tons of money into R&D


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

I'm pretty sure they do other things related to shifting aspects. They do gearing changes IIRC so they probably change settings to accommodate the new gears. Also, they claim to cut shifting times in half. Eat that Lexus ;-P. I have questions though about tweaking siftings to occur in half the time. Why wasnt it like this from the factory? What failure threshold was borg maximizing by making not making it this quick from the factory?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I have questions though about tweaking siftings to occur in half the time. Why wasnt it like this from the factory? What failure threshold was borg maximizing by making not making it this quick from the factory?

I assume its a similar rationale as to why the 2.0T comes from the factory rated at 200/207 when we all know its easily capable of more.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well... I guess what I mean is that the case with the stock clutches? We are already putting down WAY more power than they were intended to have from the factory so thats against us. Maybe factory power could have the shift times cut in half and it would be similar to someone running lots of power though the stock clutches. So is it a good idea to cut shift times in half on an already maxed out clutch or is it only a good idea on the upgraded clutches? I think [email protected] and I had a quick chat about this a while back... maybe he can comment.


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So, will APR sell this to me to install on my DSG GTI? Consider me a beta tester as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been itching to get a complete kit for my GTI for some time now. 
So, being the impatient American that I am, I went to the APR website to order a kit. I believe there a moving sale going on? I was ordering the kit with intercooler and HPFP and there was no mention of the 10% off on the kit. Can anyone help me out here?


_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 11:51 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## mcimiluca (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*

id let apr test my car. with the stage 3 kit. im considering this kit soon as its released maybe APR would like to take my car and test it out


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_So, will APR sell this to me to install on my DSG GTI? Consider me a beta tester as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been itching to get a complete kit for my GTI for some time now. 
So, being the impatient American that I am, I went to the APR website to order a kit. I believe there a moving sale going on? I was ordering the kit with intercooler and HPFP and there was no mention of the 10% off on the kit. Can anyone help me out here?

_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 11:51 PM 4-25-2008_

call them up cuz the kit is definetly included in the 10 % off sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yuyuanan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

APR S3 K04...323hp/335lb-ft
APR Stage III....382/332lb-ft
332 v.s. 335.........






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ so bump it up to 4. i actually don't thin i ever launch higher than 3k, but then again i stick to rolls









roll racing is for newbs!
real men do it from a dig!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
roll racing is for *fast cars*!
real men do it from a dig!

















with that much power its kinda pointless to run digs at _local _tracks, gotta go to prepped drag strips. more than anything i am trying to make my clutch last until i save for the next big project
- Southbend Stg4 /flywheel/pressureplate
- Peloquin LSD
- labor
- drag radials
another 3000$ project


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_So, will APR sell this to me to install on my DSG GTI? Consider me a beta tester as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been itching to get a complete kit for my GTI for some time now. 
So, being the impatient American that I am, I went to the APR website to order a kit. I believe there a moving sale going on? I was ordering the kit with intercooler and HPFP and there was no mention of the 10% off on the kit. Can anyone help me out here?

_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 11:51 PM 4-25-2008_

Were you able to get everything with your order resolved? I apologize for the inconvenience!


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not an inconvienience at all! Just gave me some time to think! K04 vs. Stage 3 on a DSG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

if u want to play it safe, then go k04, but if u have balls of steel, then u can go stg3..
but i think the k04 is already a handfull


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*

just replace the pistons and rods don't worry about the tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_Not an inconvienience at all! Just gave me some time to think! K04 vs. Stage 3 on a DSG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

go big or go _real _big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
go big or go _real _big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am leaning towards the second half of your recomendation. This sale is still going on for a while longer (May 9th), I want to make sure I have researched this as much as I can in that time. I am hearing good things about the K04 and the Stage 3 by APR. There really are not too many real dyno's of the APR K04 cars, that I have been able to find anyways. I really want to help APR out here, I know how hard it can be to move inventory to a new facility... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*

keith wanna throw it on my car and play with the launch control a bit? can bring it in tomorrow. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_
I am leaning towards the second half of your recomendation. This sale is still going on for a while longer (May 9th), I want to make sure I have researched this as much as I can in that time. I am hearing good things about the K04 and the Stage 3 by APR. There really are not too many real dyno's of the APR K04 cars, that I have been able to find anyways. I really want to help APR out here, I know how hard it can be to move inventory to a new facility... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks! I think if we can sell enough inventory for the production guys us sales guys can get out of any heavy lifting!








It seems we have been selling the S3/ED 30 kits to those enthusiasts in the background. The ones that don't seem to live and die by their boost levels and want no hassle, install and forget it type fun. We've sold quite a few and I was wondering out loud last week why we haven't seen any forum posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (anguishxiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_keith wanna throw it on my car and play with the launch control a bit? can bring it in tomorrow. lol

hehe, you should stop by sometime this week anyways!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hehe, you should stop by sometime this week anyways!









might be hard. going to be in atlanta all day tomorrow, then finals. so yea, not much spare time. I do need to have Wayne check out some suspension knocks for me though, so maybe.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We've sold quite a few and I was wondering out loud last week why we haven't seen any forum posts.









That guy with the White S-Line A3 had no idea the 'tex existed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
That guy with the White S-Line A3 had no idea the 'tex existed.

I know! I never even heard back from him,







I assume he likes it!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know! I never even heard back from him,







I assume he likes it!

I hope my wife buyers me turbos.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I hope my wife buyers me turbos.








That's why I'm not married yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81ciFyfBaxs
2007 A3 DSG APR Stage 3 and Sport Exhaust, Stock Conti's on Stock 5 spoke wheels, sport springs.
Closed course of course!
The vid was much better before I loaded it to youtube. My editing skills are pretty weak so cut me some slack please!


----------



## Calboytex (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pretty sweet! seems like you are still keeping control of the wheel spin under acceleration! awsome!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







That's why I'm not married yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81ciFyfBaxs
2007 A3 DSG APR Stage 3 and Sport Exhaust, Stock Conti's on Stock 5 spoke wheels, sport springs.
Closed course of course!
The vid was much better before I loaded it to youtube. My editing skills are pretty weak so cut me some slack please!









Uh..I need to get on my IT guy, blocked youtube from me...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hmm... I think I'm sold.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

http://beatfiltering.com/index...16560


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Hmm... I think I'm sold.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I thought you might like it!


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







That's why I'm not married yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81ciFyfBaxs
2007 A3 DSG APR Stage 3 and Sport Exhaust, Stock Conti's on Stock 5 spoke wheels, sport springs.
Closed course of course!
The vid was much better before I loaded it to youtube. My editing skills are pretty weak so cut me some slack please!









****ing awsome dude............... 
wheel spin is not that much, and im guessing there is no lsd.......
bravo..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_
****ing awsome dude............... 
wheel spin is not that much, and im guessing there is no lsd.......
bravo..

Thanks man! The engineers are really excited about their latest accomplishment. Everyone here fights over who get's to drive it next.








No LSD, only the mods listed above! I can't believe the stock Conti's are doing so well. Where's my contact at Michelin?!? Some PS2's are going to be perfect!


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_http://beatfiltering.com/index...16560

I got it fixed. I can not get over how fast that car is.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_
I got it fixed. I can not get over how fast that car is.









Its quite impressive watching the speedo. I was amazed myself!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its quite impressive watching the speedo. I was amazed myself!

think i may need to make time tomorrow and stop by.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its quite impressive watching the speedo. I was amazed myself!

Your such a good driver! You shift so fast!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_
think i may need to make time tomorrow and stop by.


suddenly your schedule is not quite so full


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

well, no final tomorrow, so im pretty sure i can fit a visit during a study break.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Your such a good driver! You shift so fast!!!









and YOUR great at grammar!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_well, no final tomorrow, so im pretty sure i can fit a visit during a study break.

just give us a shout before you head out so I can make sure she's available when you arrive!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and YOUR great at grammar!

Leave me alone! My boss has me running around in circles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Leave me alone! My boss has me running around in circles.









Yeah, I here he's a real D!ck.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Wait... Andy is subservient to Keith? I always thought it was the other way around! Hah!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Wait... Andy is subservient to Keith? I always thought it was the other way around! Hah!









Correct! Andy is definitely the submissive one in this relationship!


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and YOUR great at grammar!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its quite impressive watching the speedo. I was amazed myself!

It's > Its


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_
It's > Its


Keith must feel like this:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_
It's > Its


LMAO! That was perfect!








BTW, there goes your Stage 3 discount, sale is over!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_
****ing awsome dude............... 
wheel spin is not that much, and im guessing there is no lsd.......
bravo..

Its called traction control and its on during those pulls LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and YOUR great at grammar!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah, I here he's a real D!ck.









Yet another one only two posts later. ->here<-


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

If Bob is returning his turbo kit, can I have it if I follow him around and point out the fact he's on a bitter APR smear campaign because he feels slighted despite what appears to have been reasonable attention given to his issue?
...
...
...
...
...
Please?
<3 Bob, but I want free turbos.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Only if you quote me in your sig!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Yet another one only two posts later. ->here<-

Damnit, really?!? Do I have to go through 10 years of Brett's posts so I can find one on him too?







Reading his posts gives me a headache sometimes,

















_Modified by [email protected] at 2:27 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Sorry, Keith. I know your grammar shortcomings are a direct result of the forum software (even though others seem to have no problems.)


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Only if you quote me in your sig!









Pfft.. I'll say anything you want in my sig for a BT kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Pfft.. I'll say anything you want in my sig for a BT kit.

"[email protected] is the smartest, coolest, handsomest guy I know!"
That's how I get what I want from him!


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

i have 2 give 2 thumbs up to the APR guys.... u have always been and still are 2 steps ahead of the competition..
If u guys can put enough miles on that car, i think i might just make a FWD supercar


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
"[email protected] is the smartest, coolest, handsomest guy I know!"
That's how I get what I want from him!









Want me to cover shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Want me to cover shipping?









Screenshotted!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_i have 2 give 2 thumbs up to the APR guys.... u have always been and still are 2 steps ahead of the competition..
If u guys can put enough miles on that car, i think i might just make a FWD supercar

Thank you! That really means alot as the engineers do work very, very hard to bring you guys this stuff first and best!


----------



## rolopuentebigotudo (Mar 7, 2008)

stage 3 is really awesome. keep the good work APR !!!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Screenshotted!









I'll call photoshoppery until I get a turbo at my door.


----------



## wps (May 1, 2008)

Hi,
Newbie into the forum. Wat's the difference between APR S3 turbo kit and APR Stg3 turbo kit for DSG.


----------



## Calboytex (Aug 14, 2007)

horray for first posts!!!!!!

s3=s ko4 turbo
stg3=s GT30 Turbo


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Calboytex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calboytex* »_horray for first posts!!!!!!

s3=s ko4 turbo
stg3=s GT30 Turbo 

stg3 = GT2871RS
horray newbs


----------



## rolopuentebigotudo (Mar 7, 2008)

s3 has k04 setup and stage 3 has gt 28rs setup.


----------



## michaeljp (Jan 29, 2007)

Is the APR Stage III Turbo Kit Emissions Legal in NJ?


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
LMAO! That was perfect!








BTW, there goes your Stage 3 discount, sale is over!









Uh, Sorry, I didn't mean it? But seriously...I don't know what to do!







Any videos of the S3 conversion from anyone?


----------



## wps (May 1, 2008)

can i use stock exhaust or i need APR TBE with s3 kit? can an APR downpipe with stock catback with S3 kit be fine?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (michaeljp)*

Sure is man!!! will pass emissions No problem

Oh and anyone that wants to go for a ride in my car maybe even Drive it too if you pay me enough money














haha. You really need to be in the car to feel how smooth and stock like it is for have ing 100+ more HP then stock!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR 


_Modified by TheBox at 10:40 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (wps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wps* »_can i use stock exhaust or i need APR TBE with s3 kit? can an APR downpipe with stock catback with S3 kit be fine?

i run apr downpipe with stock catback on stg3








silent assassin


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*

will sure like to get a ride, but i dnt wana be the to wreck anything..


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (wale)*

no worries man ill take ya for a spin down 78


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_no worries man ill take ya for a spin down 78

awsome man... just let me know where and when, and hopefully, i would be able to make it...


----------



## wps (May 1, 2008)

i'm planning APR S3 upgrade on my DSG GTI.. Any long term issues with cam lobe wear and blowing diverter valve with S3 turbo upgrade. will upgrading PCV hoses, engine mounting be necessary with above upgrade? can DSG take the power n torque? don't want my car to be going into the workshop every other week. cheers


----------



## michaeljp (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Sure is man!!! will pass emissions No problem

Oh and anyone that wants to go for a ride in my car maybe even Drive it too if you pay me enough money














haha. You really need to be in the car to feel how smooth and stock like it is for have ing 100+ more HP then stock!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR 

_Modified by TheBox at 10:40 PM 4-30-2008_

SWEET!!! As long as that kit is emissions legal, then i'm going for it!
Also, were you serious about giving people a ride in your car??? If so, i'm up for it lol


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (wps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wps* »_i'm planning APR S3 upgrade on my DSG GTI.. Any long term issues with cam lobe wear and blowing diverter valve with S3 turbo upgrade. will upgrading PCV hoses, engine mounting be necessary with above upgrade? can DSG take the power n torque? don't want my car to be going into the workshop every other week. cheers 

From my research the DSG can supposedly take 400 to the wheels w/o need for an upgrade. 
The stock PCV was fine on my car.
I had no engine mounts other than stock and felt no need for them.
My DV was stock as well. Since its moved off the turbo and near the throttle body, it doesnt seem to rip.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

This looks promising for the upcomming A3 Quattro DSG and the Audi TTS!


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

Impressive video. I like to shift for myself, but damn that is cool to see the DSG shift with so much power.
The video of the APR Stage II vs the STI that comes up as a related video was impressive too.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Raring 2 Go)*

omg when is someone going to contact me about Bob's turbo! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

It's yours as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's yours as far as I'm concerned!









Where is it?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's yours as far as I'm concerned!









i want another one !!!!!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

well, i made my visit today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR. car still shifts like a dream with all the torque and power.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (anguishxiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_well, i made my visit today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR. car still shifts like a dream with all the torque and power.

You have a pretty decent amount of power right now with the fuel pump and the DSG, how did you like driving each back to back?


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (Arin) (everydayparadise)*

i love my 335 - but i miss the DSG.... rumor has it the 09 335 will have the 7 speed dual clutch... i might be trading up sooner than later.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
i run apr downpipe with stock catback on stg3








silent assassin










thats the way to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_
thats the way to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup and 3" dump to scare people away








i actually got a video of it this weekend. gotta upload it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

keith - please light a fire under whomever a$$ you must - the bmw community NEEDS APR software for the n54 (135 and 335 engine)


----------



## michaeljp (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_keith - please light a fire under whomever a$$ you must - the bmw community NEEDS APR software for the n54 (135 and 335 engine)

That would be a deadly combination


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (michaeljp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaeljp* »_
That would be a deadly combination























i know







especially if they can develop ECMS!
the forums i have been perusing have such lack of technical knowledge... a player like APR needs to enter the game and bring some real intelligence to the playing field. what the current piggy back systems mean to me is that no one fully understands the stock ecu and they are all stuck in a learning curve of trying to figure out how to trick it into doing what they want.... just doesn't convince me to buy the product.
dinan charges 2000 for their flash and requires that you have an oil cooler (another 2k if you don't). sorry...not spending 4k on a flash...
i'd have no problem handing over $1500 to apr for a flash though - knowing that its going to bring serious gains to the table and be plenty reliable.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i think they briefly state before that they are not planning on entering the bmw market. giac is working on a flash thou


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So would this void my powertrain warranty?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_So would this void my powertrain warranty?








 just tell them you got a factory freak


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ just tell them you got a factory freak









"i think there is something wrong with my car - it has this tendency to spin the tire all through 2nd gear"


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_
"i think there is something wrong with my car - it has this tendency to spin the tire all through 2nd gear"









"I think there is something wrong with my GLI, it can neVAr lose."


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_
"i think there is something wrong with my car - it has this tendency to spin the tire all through 2nd gear"









traction in 2nd is worse then in 1st


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_i think they briefly state before that they are not planning on entering the bmw market. giac is working on a flash thou

i believe your right - but enough nagging and persuasion any one can be convinced LOL


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
traction in 2nd is worse then in 1st

my comment was directed at the service writer at VW...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_
my comment was directed at the service writer at VW... 
 yeah i know


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ yeah i know









oh ok i thought you thought i was being serious haha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

hmm, drag race this weekend? I hope that can be the next vid!


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hmm, drag race this weekend? I hope that can be the next vid!

i hope so too..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_
i hope so too..

with or without d.r.'s is the debate.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
with or without d.r.'s is the debate.

psssssh _with _whatever gets you a a faster time than JR !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

full blown slicks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
psssssh _with _whatever gets you a a faster time than JR !!!!

lol, my goal is to beat the 12.84 we got on the mt last time. The track is kinda suk.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The track is kinda suk.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll be heading back this weekend to get into the 12's.... or break something else.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I'll be heading back this weekend to get into the 12's.... or break something else.

best of luck glad to see your car is back up and running again so soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks man. I will try an get someone to video it again, and this time my LSD is installed w/drag radials so it should be fun..... or horriblly upsetting.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Any TCU news?


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Not yet, I still have to head back later in the summer when his shop gets a little less busy so he can do some datalogging.


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (twinkers)*

So, what did you break origionally?


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally my DSg transmission, then my wastegate hose came undone and threw a rod through my block. And I have a couple stonechips in my paint


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (twinkers)*

What specifically on the DSG broke?


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

No idea. It was making a whirring noise from 1st-2nd and they found large particles in the fluid. I would assume the large particles clogged the pump or the clutch was starting to slip. It still ran fine, just al whirry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_No idea. It was making a whirring noise from 1st-2nd and they found large particles in the fluid. I would assume the large particles clogged the pump or the clutch was starting to slip. It still ran fine, just al whirry









shoulda pulled it apart and taken a look!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I'll be heading back this weekend to get into the 12's.... or break something else.

I must have the LSD give it to me NOW







or else


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

You can have my open diff


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*

open that dosent sound good. open box? or busted open


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_open that dosen't sound good. open box? or busted open

You're right open doesn't sound good ... but I'm am pretty sure he means open as in not a limited slip differential. A regular diff without any limited slip capabilities is usually referred to as and open differential.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

hey apr, any news with the dsg car?
is she jerking or kicking yet? or is everything still as good as stock?
and how many miles on average do u put on ur test cars, b4 the product is released to the public?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEttaVR66Spd* »_
You're right open doesn't sound good ... but I'm am pretty sure he means open as in not a limited slip differential. A regular diff without any limited slip capabilities is usually referred to as and open differential.

Thanks







leaning is what the boards are for right?


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*

Any update on this? How is everything holding up? Will the kit be available to DSG owners soon?










_Modified by Waffle at 7:39 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Waffle)*

I have a good feeling this kit will do fine DSG wise.


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (brandon0221)*

Yea, it would be great to run this without getting the upgraded clutch packs, I'm pretty sure there is a few DSGs pushing BTs, and I haven't heard anything from them, so I assume they are running good.


----------



## runningoutofspace (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Waffle)*

Autotech had a guy with a grey DSG that's was running a BT for over a year and half now because - I know this because I saw it about 17 months ago (june 2007) when I bought the Quaife and he claimed the DSG was good to go back then. 17 months later and I believe its still good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (runningoutofspace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runningoutofspace* »_Autotech had a guy with a grey DSG that's was running a BT for over a year and half now because - I know this because I saw it about 17 months ago (june 2007) when I bought the Quaife and he claimed the DSG was good to go back then. 17 months later and I believe its still good to go. 

We've got another in house and its doing very well also!


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We've got another in house and its doing very well also!

Awesome, thats great to know! Any idea how long the testing will take?


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's been good for me so far. The only problem has been a P0299 CEL (underboost) that comes on but that is likely a PCV issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Waffle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waffle* »_
Awesome, thats great to know! Any idea how long the testing will take?









DSG owners may purchase the kit. Through all our testing, we haven't broken anything. Now, that's not to say it will or will not, but though our testing, nothing's failed. So, yes, we are comfortable selling it to DSG customers but we do so by letting you know you're taking things into your own hands as we have no official data to show when or if the DSG will ever fail.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any stage 3 failures yet on DSG? Is the sfotware for stage 3 DSG different from the manual?


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

APR Stage 3 on DSG (HPA DSG Stage 2 & soon to be HPA DSG Stage 3) and LOVIN' IT!!!!








KIA - Nissan GT-R


_Modified by golfxtz at 9:54 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (golfxtz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banzai7* »_Any stage 3 failures yet on DSG? Is the sfotware for stage 3 DSG different from the manual?

I have had zero reports of DSG failure thus far. Our in house DSG's have 40k and 70k and both have not had issues. 

_Quote, originally posted by *golfxtz* »_APR Stage 3 on DSG (HPA DSG Stage 2 & soon to be HPA DSG Stage 3) and LOVIN' IT!!!!


Awesome! How do you like it? Most people I've talked to love their HPA DSG software. I'm excited to see how you like the upgraded stage III software.


----------



## dubfun (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DSG owners may purchase the kit. Through all our testing, we haven't broken anything. Now, that's not to say it will or will not, but though our testing, nothing's failed. So, yes, we are comfortable selling it to DSG customers but we do so by letting you know you're taking things into your own hands as we have no official data to show when or if the DSG will ever fail. 


It seems that the issue isn't whether or not the DSG will fail, but if the DSG will develop problems related to the current recall on some VW/Audi DSG's. Any problems that have developed seem to go back to the factory and are not caused by modifications. Have you had any of the DSG related problems in your vehicles that have been caused by the mechatronics unit? You know, those not related to the mods, but from defective VW/Audi parts. Unfortunately, we all know that any non-VW mods can void the warranty of affected parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have personally seen no issues on our end.


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*

So it gonna be no problem on DSG stage3?I think DSG is weak to stage 3. or Is apr has cluch pack for DSG? 


_Modified by Raccoon at 8:52 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! (Raccoon)*

Stock DSG has held up just fine so far. No complaints yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: APR Stage 3 FSI on DSG! ([email protected])*

You start working on Hank's car again yet guys ?


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Would this package (APR Stage III), fit into a VW Tiguan 2.0T FSI "ALL DRIVE"[/B] (four wheel)?
I also saw a chip for 4Motion cars (Audi & VW), that distribute the force into all the wheels much more quickly... Can this chip work together with the package mentioned above?
Thank you very much!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (bmr_6)*

The TSI kit will fit the TSI Tiguan. This kit is for the FSI, which is not in the Tiguan.


----------

